# IASCA 1x SQC only event - Bloomington, IL 09/19/2015



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

IASCA 1x SQC event in Bloomington, IL on September 19, 2015. Mobile Audio is the host.




Note: make it a full weekend by attending the MECA 3x Illinois State Championships the next day, September 20, in Mattoon, IL, an easy 90 minute drive away (all interstate)


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

See you there!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Super hip promo video! 

https://youtu.be/6YjQrGSsMgs


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

This event is next weekend!

Make it a combo weekend with the MECA 3x Illinois State Championship in Mattoon on Sunday.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

This...is...SATURDAY!!! Woooot!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump!


----------

